

Is the decline in rape due to the accessibility of porn on the internet? - cwan
http://www.bakadesuyo.com/is-the-decline-in-rape-due-to-the-accessibili

======
drdaeman
Perfectly possible. But, without proper studies this could be as possible as
global warming caused by lack of pirates.

------
tobylane
My views are of little use here (autism) but judging by what my friends say
about celebrities, brief celebrities (they even have a sexual view on rebecca
black _shudder_ ), any possible random woman in the street or online - No, no
this isn't the case. They are very vocal with their views on so many more
people because all the worst (or best, depending on how you look at it)
pictures of celebrities are brought to their attention. Rapes may well be
down, but it seems so much more misogynistic than when you only had
terrestrial TV and the street to comment on.

~~~
mooism2
It's possible that porn tends to promote misogyny as well as tending to reduce
rape.

